# The Super Class "C"



## dogman (Nov 16, 2007)

Hve you seen the story in Motor Home Magazine about SUPER Class "C'?
In the February 2008, issue page 66. A good read for anyone thinking about more room. Like an office on the go....or bring your toys to camp with you.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the board dogman. I have not seen this, will have to check it out. But then i may want one


----------

